# [H][Kult der Verdammten] neuer 10er Raid "verdammt kultig"



## Vanbergen (9. Januar 2011)

*Pünktlich zum neuen Jahr möchten auch wir von "verdammt kultig" in das allg. Raidgeschehen eingreifen. 
Dieser Aufruf bezieht sich außschliesslich auf den internen Raidaufbau. 
Wir haben selbstverständlich weiterhin unsere Türen für alle "Quereinsteiger & Neustarter" geöffnet.*


*Aufbau einer raidaktiven Mannschaft*

*ZIELSTELLUNG & ORGANISATON*

Wir möchten innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tagen die ersten Gehversuche im neuen Raidcontent wagen. Hierfür benötigen wir noch ein paar nette & engagierte Mitglieder, welche sich sehr gut in die gemütliche Gruppe einfügen können. Für die Raidleitung haben wir aktuell zwei sehr erfahrene Mitglieder sowie natürlich auch die nötige Infrastruktur. (Forum,DKP,TS,gute Laune)

*RAIDZEITEN*

Hier fokussieren wir ganz klar die Abendstunden. Der Zeitrahmen, in dem wir die einzelnen Raids organisieren wird sich zwischen 18 & 24 Uhr bewegen. 
Wir favorisieren hier eine 3 Stunden Dauer. Ob nun Werktags o. am Wochenende liegt letztlich an den Mitgliedern und ihren Wünschen. 

_*RAID-ABLAUF*_

Wir legen selbstverständlich grossen Wert auf Zuverlässligkeit. 
Das heisst, Pünktlichkeit & Eigenorganisation (an & abmelden) haben einen grossen Stellenwert. 
Niemand möchte gerne versetzt werden & allein sein gemischten Salat beim Italiener "geniessen".

_*ANSPRUCH*_

Wir sind definitiv nicht Hardcore. Jedoch setzen auch wir uns Ziele und möchten diese mit einem tollen Team erreichen. 
Aufmerksam und Hellwach sollte jeder sein der mit uns loszieht und "Rückwärtseinparken in 3 Zügen ist auch kein Hexenwerk"

_*KLASSEN-WUNSCHZETTEL*_

Wir möchten grundsätzlich niemanden "Absagen", da wir nocht nicht abschätzen können wer dem immensen und unvorstellbar nervenaufreibenden Druck gewachsen ist. ( Spass )
Folgende Klassen & Auslegungen haben es besonders leicht bei uns Gehör zu finden.

HEILER (sehr benötigt)
- Druiden
- Priester
- Paladin

Damage-Dealer (benötigt)
- Hexenmeister
- Jäger
- Priester
- Druiden

Tank (teils vorhanden)
- Krieger
- Paladin

_*FAZIT
*_
So genug der Worte. Schickt uns einfach eine nette Bewerbung und huscht bei uns im TS vorbei und wir quatschen ein wenig um uns kennen zu lernen.
Ihr erreicht uns über unsere Homepage


*WWW.VERDAMMT-KULTIG.DE
*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Turgur1 (10. Januar 2011)

Bin schon dabei!! Also traut euch!! Beißt keiner

*push*


----------



## tevosa (10. Januar 2011)

hallo liebe buffies, ich push das ganze mal - weils einfach gepusht gehört ^^


----------



## tevosa (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben, unsere Gemeinschaft sucht noch! *hust*Priester*hust*
schaut mal vorbei ^^


----------



## Vanbergen (7. Februar 2011)

Die ersten Erfolge durften wir schon feiern und daher suchen wir für die weiteren Aufgaben natürlich noch Nachwuchs.

Besonders Jäger sowie Hexenmeister fehlen in unseren Reihen nahezu gänzlich. Also her mit euch und bewerben bzw. einfach mal anschreiben & im TS vorbeischauen.

http://www.verdammt-kultig.de


----------



## Vanbergen (21. Februar 2011)

wir suchen weiter... traut euch nur zu =)


----------



## Vanbergen (7. März 2011)

*Wir purzeln in den 4.Monat verdammt-kultig und in die 6. Raid ID.

Aktuell suchen wir vermehrt nach:*


*TANK*
_INFO: Dieser Platz ist auch bei uns etwas besonderes, daher suchen wir hier jmd. zuverlässiges sowie langzeit-motiviert
_
Todesritter
Paladin
Krieger
Druide

*HEILER*
_INFO: Wer sich traut einen Heil-Wettkampf mit Ramba-Zamba Schammi "Vanbergen" einzugehen, nur her mit euch Mutigen_

Priester
Schamane
Druide
*
DAMAGEDEALER*_
INFO: Ihr solltet für diese Position auf alle Fälle Motivation mitbringen, denn wer hier einpennt wird nicht geweckt_

Jäger
Priester
Hexenmeister
Todesritter (DualSpecc, vorteilhaft First: TANK)
Krieger (Dualspecc vorteilhaft First: Tank)


----------



## tevosa (28. April 2011)

Wir suchen für unseren 10er Raid (10/12) Verstärkung. 

Primär:
-Tanks
-Jäger
-Hexer
aber auch andere DDs sind gerne gesehen...

RAIDZEITEN:
Do, Mo und Die 18:45 - 22:00 Uhr

Wer mit einer lustigen Gruppe die mannschaftliche Herausforderung sucht, ist bei uns genau richtig.

Wichtig ist für uns, dass ihr zuverlässig und motiviert seid. Gerne auch ab 25 aufwärts. Ihr könnt euch über unsere Website (verdammt-kultig.de) bewerben, oder ihr flüstert uns ingame an und wir quatschen mal im TS. Kontaktpersonen sind: Vanbergen und meine Wenigkeit. :-)


----------

